# Simone de Beauvoir



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2008)

vedi post.
perchè non me lo modifica del tutto?


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> vedi post.
> perchè non me lo modifica del tutto?
















  che imbranata!!!


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2008)

effettivamente ...
odio non poter cancellare, mondo barbino



ho qui questa bella frase: "*«* Ciò che dà alle donne chiuse nell'omosessualità un carattere virile non è la loro vita erotica, ma l'insieme delle responsabilità che sono costrette ad assumere in quanto fanno a meno degli uomini *»*

tutte io le trovo le chicche che ci posso fare


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2008)

qualcuno ha un cerino?


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Aprile 2008)

*femmina*



Femmina ha detto:


> effettivamente ...
> odio non poter cancellare, mondo barbino
> 
> 
> ...


 
Cio' che dà alle donne, chiuse nella loro eterosessualità un carattere femminile, non è la loro vita erotica, ma l'insieme di responsabilità che sono costrette ad assumere in quanto adulte.

Femmina, la frase della Simon mi è venuta di commentarla cosi.


E lo faccio cosi perchè non mi pare che la virilità possa essere sinonimo di responsabiltà.
Il senso di responsabilità lo hai indipendentemente dal tuo orientamento sessuale, o dal sesso.

Ma forse non ci ho capito nulla di quello che voleva dire?


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Aprile 2008)

*asu*



Asudem ha detto:


> qualcuno ha un cerino?


 
bella panciotta, è bello dare fuoco eh


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> bella panciotta, è bello dare fuoco eh


panciotta??


----------



## Minerva (11 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Cio' che dà alle donne, chiuse nella loro eterosessualità un carattere femminile, non è la loro vita erotica, ma l'insieme di responsabilità che sono costrette ad assumere in quanto adulte.
> 
> Femmina, la frase della Simon mi è venuta di commentarla cosi.
> 
> ...


 

certo, 
a leggere " il secondo sesso" del quale ho riportato qualche passo ci sono citazioni ancora più simpatiche:
*«La femmina è femmina in virtù di una certa assenza di qualità», diceva Aristotele. *

ora che ci penso ...per me è particolarmente fastidiosa


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> certo,
> a leggere " il secondo sesso" del quale ho riportato qualche passo ci sono citazioni ancora più simpatiche:
> *«La femmina è femmina in virtù di una certa assenza di qualità», diceva Aristotele. *
> 
> ora che ci penso ...per me è particolarmente fastidiosa


non direi,dipende dalle qualità...


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

Uè Aristotele era un misogino....


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Aprile 2008)

*femmina*



Femmina ha detto:


> certo,
> a leggere " il secondo sesso" del quale ho riportato qualche passo ci sono citazioni ancora più simpatiche:
> *«La femmina è femmina in virtù di una certa assenza di qualità», diceva Aristotele. *
> 
> ora che ci penso ...per me è particolarmente fastidiosa


 
ie rodeva quando lo ha scritto...te lo dice una fessa


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Aprile 2008)

*giusy*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Uè Aristotele era un misogino....


 
ecco fatto, abbiamo sistemato pure lui e duemila anni di seghe mentali 

	
	
		
		
	


	





anche oggi abbiamo fatto il nostro dovere di penzatrici


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ecco fatto, abbiamo sistemato pure lui e duemila anni di seghe mentali
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Un bacio Micio!


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Un bacio Micio!


 
un bacio a te tessora.

quanti -1 hai dato con le virgilio oggi?


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> un bacio a te tessora.
> 
> quanti -1 hai dato con le virgilio oggi?


Domani Micio, domani....
Vi farò sapere!


----------

